# Shaky hands when concentrating



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Even in the absence of anxiety, my hands get shaky when focusing on activities requiring fine eye-hand coordination. What could be the cause besides anxiety?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Essential tremor

Treatment
Propranolol 20mg-80mg three times a day.

Some reading material,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essential_tremor

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1150290-overview


----------



## kool (Apr 8, 2010)

I can never keep my hands complety still. They always shake a little expecially when i am stressed. I asked my doctor if it was something serious and she said somepeople just shake. Or I might be drinking to much caffeine that might cause it. I never lay off the caffeine so idk if that is the cause lol


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

bowlingpins said:


> Essential tremor
> 
> Treatment
> Propranolol 20mg-80mg three times a day.
> ...


Wow good job! I never realized that this is what it was, even though my mom (who drinks) has it and a therapist has offered me propranolol so I can play piano. 
It's at its worst for me when giving a presentation but it can get really annoying when I'm not even nervous.


----------

